

Five Second Homepage - techpost
http://www.fivesecondhomepage.com/

======
nthitz
Maybe instead of having to register have a feature like:

<http://www.fivesecondhomepage.com/www.reddit.com>

Which shows the quote, then gets me to reddit or whatever

~~~
techpost
Thank you for your suggestion nthitz the link is working :)

~~~
nthitz
Awesome! Fun site, thank you!

------
raldi

        Enter your current homepage URL ex: google.com (Do not include'http://')
    

Lazy programmer. Let your users paste in whatever they want, and have your
code handle it either way.

~~~
techpost
lazy got more lazy :)no registration is required
<http://Fivesecondhomepage.com/www.example.com>

------
wololo_
Why use a sign up when you could use HTML5 localStorage and users put the url
and you redirect them..

Looks good anyways

------
dioltas
One problem is https urls don't seem to work properly, the colon seems to be
stripped from the input.

<https://duckduckgo.com> changes to https//duckduckgo.com, which doesn't work,
so you have to resort to the unsecure version.

------
drcube
Reminds me of the BSD fortune program which greets me every time I log into
Slackware. :)

<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fortune_%28Unix%29>

------
bmmayer1
Does anyone use homepages anymore?

~~~
pavel_lishin
I use More Interestingness[0] for new tabs in Chrome, and I have my personal
email, work email, twitter and Google Reader start in pinned tabs on launch.

I have no need for five seconds of inspirational quotes. That's what
/usr/local/bin/fortune is for.

[0] [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/more-
interestingne...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/more-
interestingness/ngddmdmkjnnefgggjnnnepijkcighifa)

------
toxik
Ugh why redirect after exactly five seconds? Stressed out or what?

------
mstefanko
Yeah, I agree with the consensus thus far. To me the sign-up ruins this.
Anything that gets this to the point where that's not required, adds a lot of
value to your service.

~~~
techpost
you do not need to sign-up anymore
<http://Fivesecondhomepage.com/www.example.com>

------
cschep
Been using <http://minimotivation.com/> for a while. This looks really
similar.

------
tantalor
Would be quite effective as a Chrome Extension: no server to host and no sign-
up required. Just put the quotes up on a CDN.

~~~
icebraining
What about the ~64% of us who use something other than Chrome?

~~~
tantalor
It gets better.

------
snowman41
"everytime you open your browser , by showing you quote". That amount of typos
is terrible.

------
kentf
Love it! Thanks for sharing.

~~~
techpost
You're welcome :)

------
bdc
foursecondhomepage.com

------
neeraj_r
ii cannot login. It shows an error page :(

